

Startup idea: Travel website predicting flight upgrade availability.  - dnsworks
http://mhalligan.com/startup-idea-travel-website-predicting-availa

======
einarvollset
Nah, I want to have a prediction how full a plane would be. THAT would be a
service worth paying for..

~~~
dnsworks
The two are not mutually exclusive. The higher the general vacancy within a
given plane the higher the likelihood of there being cheap upgrades available
immediately before take-off. I generally plan my travel around less desirable
times because of the increased likelihood of a $50 first class upgrade on
Virgin. Out of my last 40 or so flights, I've upgraded on 36 of them.

